
Show HN: Web App to Send and Manage Offers to Your Clients - hkanaktas
https://dytto.co/?source=hackernews
======
hkanaktas
Hey everyone! Thanks for checking out my first product. If you have any
questions or comments, you can post them here, or you can find me on Twitter
as @hkanaktas. I appreciate any feedback.

~~~
brookish
What tech stack did you use?

~~~
hkanaktas
Backend is built with Laravel 7 and PostgreSQL. UI is put together using
Tailwind CSS and some Alpine.js for simple interactions.

------
ffumarola
You should give a preview of what an invoice looks like so I can see if our
definitions of awesome are the same, and then decide to signup :)

~~~
hkanaktas
I feel the same haha

I have already built a middle page to preview before submitting, and will be
deploying it in a few hours. Be sure to check back again tomorrow! :)

